

Ask HN: Y U No Comment If U No Like? - frustrated___

Throw-away account obviously.<p>Following dang&#x27;s advice, I&#x27;ve resubmitted things a few times that got a lot of interest on other sites (let&#x27;s say, Slashdot and Reddit, why not?). I&#x27;m lucky if any one of them ever got a single upvote.<p>Nobody has suggested, &quot;Hey, we don&#x27;t like this material,&quot; so I have no indication that there&#x27;s a lack of interest in my submissions. I&#x27;ve never been flag-killed, and my account has &gt;1000 karma from comments, so I like to think I&#x27;m not too abrasive to the community.<p>So it&#x27;s starting to frustrate me and baffle me when they continue to get no interest from the community, but no one tells me what they dislike about it.<p>I&#x27;m not going to out myself and name specifics (please don&#x27;t ask), I just want to ask in general why HN is like this.
======
viraptor
I guess it's just not that interesting to this crowd. I mean you may have been
simply unlucky. But it takes some effort to actually go to some link and
comment of why you didn't upvote. It would take a high level of "dislike" to
actually do that.

New page is full of articles most people just don't care about. I scan it from
time to time, but rarely find any title interesting enough to even click on
it. This post for example I clicked on only to flag for using a meme in the
title. (I didn't in the end, well played...)

Another explanation: the only reason I'd upvote/comment on something is so
that more people see it, so that some discussion about it is started. Why
should I care to spend time on something I don't find interesting? I'd have to
comment about my dislike on 99% of the internet and that's just trolling :)

------
omnivore
A community gets to a certain size and you're just not going to get that kind
of engagement. Besides, many of the people here are probably active over in
the places you mentioned and so maybe it just doesn't resonate.

I won't speculate much more because surely someone informed actually has data
on lurkers v not here.

------
minimaxir
See: "Tell HN: If your HN submission doesn't get any upvotes, don't worry
about it"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9864254)

------
frustrated___
Bonus question: Should I keep trying, or is it a waste of time and effort
because everyone is too busy or apathetic to judge new content that isn't
click-baity?

